# Question About The ICW



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am just starting to do some research about the ICW in hope of soem day getting out of lakes and the seaway up in canada (quebec). My question may have a simple answer but I have yet to find one. Can a sail boat drawing 6.5 feet stay in the ICW from norfolk to miami without running aground. I have been looking at some charts and for the most part they are pretty clear, but in certain areas I can't tell. Also does anyone recomed a book to read about crusing the ICW in a sailboat. Thanks very much.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Possible, but unlikely. It isn't a question of if, just when.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

*Wow!!!!*

That says it all in a very profound way.
I am impressed by the way the question was answered in such a concise and deliberate way.

Does that mean he can't, can, could or try?

Jim.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There is no definitive answer to the question. There are too many variables to say yes you will go aground, or no you won't. In the ICW though, it's usually not a question of will you go aground, but when will you go aground. Particularly with that much draft.


----------



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

John is correct - a 6-1/2 foot draft suggests that a grounding is very likely somewhere on the ICW.

The "authorized" project depth (MLW, or at low tide) of the AICW is: 
~ 12 ft from Norfolk, Virginia to Ft. Pierce, Florida 
~ 10 feet from Ft. Pierce to Miami, Florida

However, shoaling and silting have reduced controlling depths, in many (changing) locations to as little as five feet (or less), and other underwater obstructions further complicate safe navigation.

Notwithstanding the likelihood of grounding (somewhere on the ICW) with a 6.5 draft, such groundings are not usually ruinous, and should not altogether preclude a safe & enjoyable transit from Nofolk to Miami.

See the Atlantic Intracoastal Waterway Association website:
Atlantic Intracoastal Waterway (AIWW)
_and_
*ICW Channel Conditions:*
_This report only lists areas less than 8 feet in depth at mean low water. _
ICW Channel Conditions


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, many parts of the ICW are not being properly maintained, so the shoaling and silting of the channels has become more of a problem, rather than less. One state, Georgia I think, was recently in trouble for not funding or maintaining the ICW and the Feds were going to drop the boom on them.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Personally, I have never understood the attraction of the ICW. I (obviously) haven't travelled it, so perhaps its charms are opaque to me, but my impression is that at certain points of the year it resembles nothing so much as a watery traffic jam in an undredged ditch. While I realize it reduces a powerboat/small sailboater's exposure to the ocean to a 90 mile hop to the Bahamas, I doubt the congestion or aggravation would be worth it to me personally. If I or my boat couldn't handle say, New York to Bermuda to the Caribbean, I'd just pick up a charter boat already there, or crew down via the ocean.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Valiente-

It's charms are that you don't have to go via an open water passage in bad weather... but you do have to motor it almost all of its length.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Also, there are a lot of "attractions" along the way, most of historic or cultural nature.


----------



## christyleigh (Dec 17, 2001)

*CruisersNet*

Well..... Cam didn't throw me off the list last time for directing people away from this list.... so I'll do it again  This is a list dedicated almost entirely to the ICW - Salty Southeast Cruisers' Net ~ Your home for all the cruising news along the ICW It's not as active as this one but I've not seen the amount of detail about the ICW anywhere else. Edit - cruisersnet.net if that link doesn't work.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Also, there are a lot of "attractions" along the way, most of historic or cultural nature.


I'm sure that's the case, but the prospect of motoring 1,000 miles in a dog-end parade makes me think that a bus, and not a boat, might be the better way to see said attractions.

Isn't one of 'em called "The Great Dismal Swamp"? Love to see the tourist brochure for that one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for all the advice. It sound like it may be wise to do some long ocean runs if you have a large boat, and just tuck in when need bee. Or buy a big gas guzzling trawler that only drafts 4 feet. The later might be an option but i really like to sail, and sailing in the bahamas seems to be the way to go. (untill they charge for wind). The ICW does intrest me because there are so many things to see along the way, so what would everyone recomend as a good boat for cruising the bahamas that also has a 5 foot or less draft. Thanks


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What size boat you thinking of? There's quite a few shoal draft boats as well as keel/centerboard boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

somthing in the 30 to 40 foot range that the wife and i can spend 6 months on, and can still get us to bahamas, and maybe one day the virgin islands.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The boat I have, was designed with just that in mind, and built in Oakville, Ontario. Here is a link Used Sailboats in central Canada you might find helpful as a starting point.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Have you ever done a trip like the one I am talking about PB. If so what approach did you take.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

So far, I've only run the ICW from Galveston to the Mermetau River in Louisiana and back (400 mi round trip). I got stuck, badly, the first day due to inexperience with barges passing. On the way back, I went aground 3 times, but got myself off easily. One was in an anchorage that was supposed to be much deeper than it turned out to be, the other two were trying to find a spot close to shore to anchor rather than run the ditch in the dark (not fun).

This time next week, I'll be heading out across the Gulf to Florida, rather than by the ICW. Two things about the ditch. Don't be in a hurry, and have a towboat membership, then if you do go aground, you'll be covered if you can't get yourself off. I wouldn't let a worry about going aground stop me from going though. It happens to everyone at some point. Just be aware of where you are, study your charts well, and be alert.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I may be wrong, but isn't the ICW from Texas to Floridia much more of a problem, then the ICW on the East Coast ?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

caltrev...I have done the ICW half a dozen times in boats with 5.5 draft and more recently 6' draft. There are probably a dozen areas where a 6.5 draft would force you to wait for tidal help in GA alone and several more tight spots in the other states. If you have a decent boat and still want to do the ICW you can also avoid many of the tough spots by inlet jumping around the tough spots if you can stay out for at most a day at sea. 
Ideally, 5ft or a bit more as a draft will let you navigate the ICW with less white knuckles. Actually you can carry more draft in the Bahamas! 
There is a separate ICW thread here with a lot more information and I'd suggest you check it out. As far as getting "out" of Canada...the seaway and down is a tough way to go. You might want to look at the Erie Canal/Hudson River route as an alternative.
You can get to the Bahamas is any decent production coastal cruiser. IMHO...getting to the VI's and points south would suggest a sturdier build quality though many have done it in less. What kind of budget are you working with?...and how old a boat would you consider?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Something about meeting a barge on the ditch at night and drawing 6 feet really makes me edgy. I've heard that some barges are tandem and cannot make some of the bends and essentially ram the bow of the front barge onto shore (bushes and all) and then back off, repeat with a slightly better angle to finally make the bend. Never seen it in person, but have seen some areas of crushed brush that look like it could have happened. 

I don't want to be motoring along at night and have to deal with that. I think short hops in the ICW are ok, I've been to Apalachicola from Panama City and thats the extent of my ICW experience.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Jouvert...it is a bit wider than that on the east coast and much less barge traffic. Not a good deal to try it at night in any case...too many day marks and not enough lighted.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I saw a number of barges meet at bends, and none ran into each other. Sometimes they would wait, or slow down, other times, just keep going. The hardest part of the GIWW (ICW from New Orleans to Brownsville) is the lack of facilities on the waterway, and lack of anchorages, particularly between WHL160 and WHL350.

Once I got used to the barge traffic (and the occasional freighter) I really wasn't much bothered by them. What makes it bad at night is that the land is basically flat, making it much harder to find the shoreline.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam, I don't have any set budget yet. I am just starting my reasearch to find out what I will need. I don't want to spend all sorts of cash on a boat only to find it won't safely get me where i want to go. As far as how old, doesn't really matter to me as long as it is what I want (keeping in mind my ultimate goal is to get to the west indies or at least the VI's). If somthing old came along and it could be a driveway cruiser for a little while while i got it ready i would be fine with that. I wiuld also be open to spending a fair amount on a ready to go vessel. With what I wish to do what make of boats do you think i should be looking at. I know everyone has there own opinions, but i like to here them.


----------

